# Buying property in Mexico new rules



## Memleket (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know whether there are new rules with regard to foreigners buying property in Mexico?
Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Haven't heard of any


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Memleket said:


> Does anyone happen to know whether there are new rules with regard to foreigners buying property in Mexico?
> Thanks


No.

There is a proposal, which passed one house of the Mexican Congress, which would allow foreigners a less complicated process for owning real estate in certain protected zones, but even if the other house of Congress approved it it would then have to go to the individual states for a vote before any change to the Constitution would become effective. I don't think the Constitution will change, on this point ... any time soon.


----------

